# car alarm siren doesnt work



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

grrr my siren is barely audible with your ear up to it. My lights blink and my starter kills but the siren doesnt work a lick. Is my siren bad or is it in the wiring? Where can I get a replacement siren if my old one is bad?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Biscuit said:


> grrr my siren is barely audible with your ear up to it. My lights blink and my starter kills but the siren doesnt work a lick. Is my siren bad or is it in the wiring? Where can I get a replacement siren if my old one is bad?


If it makes a sound but you can barely hear it...more than likely you got water in it and it's done. Go to any local shop that carries alarms and they should have a replacement siren (doesn't really matter the brand). It's a simple job...just two wires.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

ok thanks. The problem is I dont know where to look for a replacement siren....would circuit city or best buy have a replacement siren?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Biscuit said:


> ok thanks. The problem is I dont know where to look for a replacement siren....would circuit city or best buy have a replacement siren?



They should have it, and if they don't they can certainly order one for you. The part number is 514N.


----------

